# Chinese estate mansion, Malaysia - April 2008



## Raz333 (Apr 3, 2008)

The only thing giving away the possible existence of this dwelling is the spooky concrete arch which used to 
be the main gate to the property. 

The house was originally owned by a Chinese plantation owner back in the 20's or 30's. It saw its last 
human occupier back in the 50's. After that, things went down hill.
This site is essentially a ruin now as some fool burnt most of it down in the 80's. What material survived 
was then fair game to scrap merchants.

It took a trek of 15 minutes through dense undergrowth to get to this place, Bear Grylls style! ;-) 
Although I think he would have had his trail pre cut for him.

When we got to the house it was good to see some of the elaborate Chinese ornamentations had 
survived the fire and plundering. It also gives us some hint as to what the rest of the building could have looked like
decked out in more of these colourful decorative designs. 
All of these designs of course are not just for show, but have deep symbolic significance to the Chinese. Auspicious 
animals and characters are used to try conjure up positive vibes. The orientation of the house undoubtedly 
would have first been figured out by a Feng Shui master to ensure positive flow of energies before anything 
was built.

Today obviously all that positive energy has long since ebbed away.





































A good example of an elaborate carved mortise and tenon constructed roof truss.





I'm getting this translated, but I am led to believe they are poems.


----------



## no1rich (Apr 3, 2008)

Fantastic place there. Shame it got arsonised! Like those chinese ornamental posts hanging down. Where abouts in the world is this place!!!

Nice work


----------



## King Al (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice one Raz, super pics like the ferns growing in the building and those things on the end of the beams in pic 10. are they lights?


----------



## Raz333 (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought those things could have been lights as well, but on closer inspection they were just ornamental lotus flowers I think. I was also surprised at how well the paint had kept its colour on all the decorations. Out here the humidity usually destroys everything fast.


----------



## DJhooker (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks like the far east is rocking some interesting architecture...


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 3, 2008)

Gorgeous carvings and colours. Those roof trusses are fantastic. I agree about the arch though, it does look a little spooky in the middle of nowhere like that. Very interesting place.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 4, 2008)

That gate post is amazing, I really love that. Like the pics of the beam with the poems on, and the tresses, the outside of the building with the lotus flowers hanging down. And, really like the painting of the flowers on the wall.

Excellent pics Raz, you have an amazing array of beautiful buildings in Malaysia. Awesome I think is the word.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Leo'sgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Fabulous photos Raz - congratulations - I love how you have captured the vibrant colour of the sun up there - it really comes through in your photos.


----------



## fire*fly (May 1, 2008)

grwat photos It looks like mother nature is reclaiming the land


----------



## Raz333 (May 3, 2008)

Interesting stuff, just got back some translations on the Chinese characters at the house. Seems
the characters are in Hokkien. Very old as well as most people could not translate them. 
The characters essentially name the home owner and dates the building to 1906, it also says they
were Christians, which account for the two chubby angels out front.


----------

